# New Deer Blind



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not gonna freeze this winter big step up from the pop up blind built on a skid so I can drag it where I want it


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

How do the deer get inside


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks good, I started mine today... mind sharing how high off the floor your shooting window is?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chillydigits said:


> Looks good, I started mine today... mind sharing how high off the floor your shooting window is?


40'' I sit in my chair and taped my sightline and the low side was 40'' Imade a sliding window with plexiglass and I used 1/4'' aluminum channel for the window to slide in


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

floater99 said:


> How do the deer get inside


They open the door and walk right in


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Computer chair will give some height adjustments, and kinda comfortable (the right one)
I've taken a couple naps in mine


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Placed my last crapper in the woods last week. Looks good slimdaddy


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Are they functional Bob
Doesn't look like to much room for movement ,bow or gun swing


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Is that a Chupacabra to the left of tractor!?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Are they functional Bob
> Doesn't look like to much room for movement ,bow or gun swing


Plenty of room for gun function. Crossbow would be good too. A bow would be tough I’m guessing.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Uglystix said:


> Is that a Chupacabra to the left of tractor!?


Lol, my buddies labradoodle.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

bobk said:


> Plenty of room for gun function. Crossbow would be good too. A bow would be tough I’m guessing.


Is it still functional as in you can still take a dump in it?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> Is it still functional as in you can still take a dump in it?


Nope. All gutted.


----------

